# Rust under lip of hood



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

thats bad for the age of the car u better get it taken care of quick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree did a battery blow up or somethin?


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL No battery blow up. I first noticed the paint bubbling a few months ago but I'm sure its been there longer. It runs the whole width of the hood. I have had the car 2 1/2 years and its my DD. I live in Chicago and I have had a garage for most of the time I have owned it. When I brought it to the body shop he said it couldn't be fixed properly and the whole hood needs to be replaced. Luckily, when I purchased the car I opted for the protector paint shield. I sent them the claim and they are actually covering it. Just wondering if anybody else has had the same issue. I freaked out when he told me how much for a new hood/paint/labor etc.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I've not seen that on mine...you are a brave man to daily drive in ChicagoLand...

Bill


----------

